# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Моё видение Fairytale в стиле инструментала

## LoneWolf

Понимаю - ВСЕМ ЭТА КОМПОЗИЦИЯ уже достаточно приелась и поднадоела, но всё же... 

http://lonewolfkum.mylivepage.ru/fil...нтал).mp3

Только, если можно, укажите пожалуйста на недостатки: это одна из первых моих работ!!! :Aga:

----------

Владислав Рыбчинский (31.08.2020)

----------


## мусяня

*LoneWolf*,
 Привет,ты уж прости мою неосведомленность,но я не нашла бесплатного скачивания композиции,а при простом  прослушивании(без скачивания) музыки нет.:frown:Проясни ситуацию,плиз... :Aga:

----------


## LoneWolf

> *LoneWolf*,
>  Привет,ты уж прости мою неосведомленность,но я не нашла бесплатного скачивания композиции,а при простом  прослушивании(без скачивания) музыки нет.:frown:Проясни ситуацию,плиз...


У меня всё нормально, вроде как!!! 
Если я не ошибаюсь - mylivepage.ru - бесплатный, только для скачивания необходимо подождать секунд 30... и вуаля!  :Aga: 
Если кому так интересно - могу залить на депозит иль куда-нюдь ешо, аль на мыло скинуть!
:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Да и ещё насчет простого прослушивания (без скачивания): нажимаете рядом с файлом кнопочку Play (треугольничек), ждете секунд 5 - и усё норм играет без всякого скачивания!!! :Ok:

----------


## Aspirinka

прикольненько, очень интересно было слушать, может скачаю и использую для танца. Спасибо

----------

